# Just installed my HIDs!



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

nice, let's get some nightime shots , I'll be going this way soon


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

are those 6000k 35w?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> are those 6000k 35w?


yes


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Nightime:


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Are these in stock housings? Do they even make projectors for the Cruze yet?


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

thats AWESOME ^_^


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

They are stock housings but if you look in Skilz's thread the beam cut off is low enough to not blind people. I'm very happy with these.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

slecyk said:


> They are stock housings but if you look in Skilz's thread the beam cut off is low enough to not blind people. I'm very happy with these.


nice to know.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Any pictures of where you mounted the ballasts?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I might take some when I get a chance but I literally just got some heavy duty zip ties and tightened them up against whatever was near and stable. They don't move at all.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

if your installing your own H.I.D kits, you gotta make sure where you mount the ballasts are on a firm steady spot that wont be moving to much. A part on the frame is always good but you cant always mount on the frame for certain cars....

Also, you must mount the ballasts somewhere cool. Where air can get to it to keep the ballast from over-heating! i willl take pictures on mounting the ballasts and post them on this forum!


----------

